# My other ride a 94 gmc sierra sle 1500



## Deleted member 83629 (May 15, 2014)

Picked it up for 1200$ i had to replace the transmission since it went kaboomy on me this is my daily driver comute to work truck it has 211,000 miles on it. Good on gas and a lot more power than my last DD and it is the fanciest truck i ever owned. 




350 TBI
4L60E 
2WD
3.42 
short bed step side.


----------



## August76 (Jul 30, 2018)

jakewells said:


> Picked it up for 1200$ i had to replace the transmission since it went kaboomy on me this is my daily driver comute to work truck it has 211,000 miles on it. Good on gas and a lot more power than my last DD and it is the fanciest truck i ever owned. View attachment 350431
> 
> 350 TBI
> 4L60E
> ...


Always liked those. I have a 97 GMC Sierra k1500 z71. Before had a 88 k2500 Chevy Scottsdale same color as your truck.
I have headers and no cats that increased my economy and power. Gibson headers


----------



## joe25DA (Oct 23, 2018)

Deleted member 83629 said:


> Picked it up for 1200$ i had to replace the transmission since it went kaboomy on me this is my daily driver comute to work truck it has 211,000 miles on it. Good on gas and a lot more power than my last DD and it is the fanciest truck i ever owned. View attachment 350431
> 
> 350 TBI
> 4L60E
> ...


Nice clean truck


----------

